# A joke to make you think!



## jeffkyle (Jun 12, 2003)

How many Kids with A.D.D.  Does it take to Screw in a lightbulb?

Wanna go ride bikes?


----------



## J-kid (Jun 12, 2003)

haha, not nice i have add sometimes.


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *haha, not nice i have add sometimes. *


Is that like sort of pregnant?


----------



## spook mma (Jun 13, 2003)

i like bikes!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 13, 2003)

Sounds like it's time for another methylphenidate-effexor-adderall-paxil-depakote-vioxx-abilify cocktail.  :cheers: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 13, 2003)

I got about half-way through the list of meds and then went to ride my bike.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 13, 2003)

"I am Homer, of Borg.  Prepare to be assimi.........ooooh!  Donuts!"


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *"I am Homer, of Borg.  Prepare to be assimi.........ooooh!  Donuts!"
> 
> *


mmmmmmmmmmm   Beeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!:drinkbeer


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *mmmmmmmmmmm   Beeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!:drinkbeer *



Baaaacccon.:cheers:


----------

